# A graveyard for buses



## Mid diesel (Aug 29, 2009)

old buses don't all go for export to Malta and Turkey ... some end up here..... _comments welcome_ -- there's more if people like them


----------



## james.s (Aug 29, 2009)

An excellent find! Very nice pictures too, it's a shame to see them rotting like that.


----------



## lost (Aug 29, 2009)

More please, lovely stuff.


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 29, 2009)

a few more- - shout if you want more----!


----------



## james.s (Aug 29, 2009)

MUMMY I WANT MORE!!!


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 29, 2009)

a few more...


----------



## slick63 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lovely stuff, got anymore?


----------



## mr_bones (Aug 29, 2009)

We like it!


----------



## wolfism (Aug 29, 2009)

Wonderful – lorry and coach scrapyards have a real atmosphere to them.


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 29, 2009)

yes - a few more from this particular set....


----------



## james.s (Aug 29, 2009)

This is AMAZING!! Your photos have captured the atmosphere nicely


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 29, 2009)

cheers for the comments guys -- it's an amazing place -- some creepier ones taken in the trees next among others.....


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 29, 2009)

These brought back many memories of my school days being bussed in coaches to and from school.Great capture too..one has a great set of square speedometer/gauges.


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 29, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> These brought back many memories of my school days being bussed in coaches to and from school.Great capture too..one has a great set of square speedometer/gauges.



cheers for the comment --

the square gauges were standard 50's Leyland -- in lorries too.


----------



## Runner (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow - what a collection!
Don't know about buses, but there looks to be some pretty old stuff in there. Reckon that dark blue fruit farms bus looks like the one in the Italian Job - how did they get it off the cliff??
Some great shots there - thanks for posting.


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 29, 2009)

Runner said:


> Wow - what a collection!
> Don't know about buses, but there looks to be some pretty old stuff in there. Reckon that dark blue fruit farms bus looks like the one in the Italian Job - how did they get it off the cliff??
> Some great shots there - thanks for posting.



There are some _seriously_ rare ones in there.

Toom any to be restored although some will be.


As you probably know -- the bus from the Italian Job was scrapped relatively recently.


----------



## RichardB (Aug 29, 2009)

Somebody told me the Italian Job bus went to a garage in Anstruther but I doubt it very much.


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 29, 2009)

That Bedford OB has seen better days.

Cool find


----------



## disco_biscuit (Aug 30, 2009)

Great place :goofy:


----------



## PinkMini (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, that is one cool place! There's a coach grave yard near me too, but nothing on the scale of this one! Great pics too, love the ones being eaten by the trees!!


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 30, 2009)

This is mint mate .... is it near us or up Aberdeen?


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 30, 2009)

nowhere near Aberdeen but a fair way from this area too!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 30, 2009)

Fabulous site and photos, Mid. I could quite easily enjoy getting lost for a few hours amongst that lot.


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 30, 2009)

I wanna go lol


----------



## phill.d (Aug 30, 2009)

Ha ha,
That post just gets better and better the more you add.
Great find there.
Top notch stuff!


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 30, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Fabulous site and photos, Mid. I could quite easily enjoy getting lost for a few hours amongst that lot.



i did get lost

and wet

and stung

and cut by the brambles


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 30, 2009)

a few more seeing as people keep asking!


----------



## sheffieldbloke (Sep 1, 2009)

Absolutely excellent photos more please please please


----------



## woody65 (Sep 1, 2009)

great pics-which part of the country?

cheers


----------



## DC2Z (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd love to spend a few days there going through it all


----------



## Mid diesel (Sep 1, 2009)

woody65 said:


> great pics-which part of the country?
> 
> cheers



The Marches....


----------



## Mid diesel (Sep 1, 2009)

few more when the sun came out...


----------



## DC2Z (Sep 1, 2009)

Mid diesel said:


>



The stagecoach bus actually looks in better condition than the buses that still operate around here


----------



## Gorecki (Sep 1, 2009)

This is great!!!!!!!!
What a find, I love things like this. 
There is a few old busses like that near me, but this place is so much better!!!


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 1, 2009)

awsome pic`s , nice to see a old midland bluebird surviveing under a tree 
looks better than the old ones that kelvin central used to run in them colours


----------



## dervish99 (Jan 18, 2010)

cracking find, thanks for the pics


----------



## cogito (Jan 18, 2010)

Why aren't you saying where it is?

Doesn't look like the London Bus Export Company in Lydney, although roughly the same size.


----------



## lizzibear (Jan 18, 2010)

Mid diesel said:


> There are some _seriously_
> 
> 
> As you probably know -- the bus from the Italian Job was scrapped relatively recently.




NOOOOOOOO! Tell me that's not true!!!!


----------



## TK421 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello Mid Diesel mate, I must have missed this thread when originally posted, what a superb set of photos you have there, and another excellent find! When are you moving in  ?

Do you fancy a certain scrapyard in an airfield site shortly fella?


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 18, 2010)

TK421 said:


> Hello Mid Diesel mate, I must have missed this thread when originally posted, what a superb set of photos you have there, and another excellent find! When are you moving in  ?
> 
> Do you fancy a certain scrapyard in an airfield site shortly fella?



Would this be in Lincoln by any chance?


----------



## Tican (Jan 18, 2010)

Love it mate, missed this the first time.

What area is this in?


----------



## bOGrAT (Jan 19, 2010)

Great place to spend a day, love the pic's.


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 19, 2010)

looks a interesting way to spend some free time


----------



## Mid diesel (Jan 19, 2010)

cogito said:


> Why aren't you saying where it is?
> 
> Doesn't look like the London Bus Export Company in Lydney, although roughly the same size.



It's not in Lydney

No mystery and I am happy to reveal most places I visit but not this place unless I know you!


----------



## Mid diesel (Jan 19, 2010)

TK421 said:


> Hello Mid Diesel mate, I must have missed this thread when originally posted, what a superb set of photos you have there, and another excellent find! When are you moving in  ?
> 
> Do you fancy a certain scrapyard in an airfield site shortly fella?




pm me mate -- I am at work...


----------



## Home Guard (Jan 19, 2010)

Whay sort of area is this lot in?

'Cos in post 10, picture 8, there is a building that you can just see over the top of the bus on the right. And it looks a tad like an orlit?


----------



## zimbob (Jan 19, 2010)

Cracking stuff, missed this first time round 



Home Guard said:


> Whay sort of area is this lot in?
> 
> 'Cos in post 10, picture 8, there is a building that you can just see over the top of the bus on the right. And it looks a tad like an orlit?



I was going to ask a similar question, some of the background buildings are very WW2 airfield-esque...


----------



## Mid diesel (Jan 19, 2010)

zimbob said:


> Cracking stuff, missed this first time round
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask a similar question, *some of the background buildings are very WW2 airfield-esque*...



they are indeed!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jan 19, 2010)

Really great photos there. Fantastic stuff  great find


----------



## Landie_Man (Jan 20, 2010)

DC2Z said:


> The stagecoach bus actually looks in better condition than the buses that still operate around here



Its also NEWER than SOME of the school run busses round here


----------



## hayabusabart (Jan 21, 2010)

wow.. fantastic photos. Please tell me what camera you use? i am well envious they are so crisp and clear!


----------



## Mid diesel (Jan 21, 2010)

hayabusabart said:


> wow.. fantastic photos. Please tell me what camera you use? i am well envious they are so crisp and clear!



thanks


They were all taken with an eldely Nikon D70s with the 18-70mm lens. ISO200

The vast majority were taken with a tripod tbh apart from the very sunny ones. The place was quite dark - especially where the buses were hidden in the trees.


----------



## Potter (Jan 27, 2010)

Ooh, what a find!

I wonder how they all ended up there?


----------



## Mid diesel (Jan 27, 2010)

Potter said:


> Ooh, what a find!
> 
> I wonder how they all ended up there?



They have been collected over a period of about 30 or 40 years by one or two people who own the land.

Originally they were a source of spares for the working fleet.

There are a few modern buses in there still fulfilling this purpose


There are some super rare vehicles in here


----------



## Labb (Jan 27, 2010)

But you will never tell where this place is. Or will you ? ? ? ?


----------

